
VM Computers - signa11
https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/mc-mods/vm-computers
======
CaptainBern
This was posted a while ago on the gaming subreddit.

The creator posted some interesting comments there so I'll link the original
post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/h8ayq8/i_made_a_min...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/h8ayq8/i_made_a_minecraft_mod_with_which_you_can_build/).

~~~
gmemstr
I feel the reddit post is much better at demonstrating the mod :) Might be
nice if the post's URL was updated to the post rather than the curseforge
page.

------
kanobo
How funny would it be if someone made a realistic non-voxel version of
minecraft that is only playable on a VM Computer in minecraft. I imagine
inhabitants of a voxel world would create games that are stylistically
different from their own world.

------
onemoresoop
That’s neat. But is this useful at all? Does this have any practical purpose
in minecraft other than play minecraft inside the game?

~~~
runawaybottle
Maybe in dystopian China you can get around VPN in a fool proof way?

Virtual world seems like a good place to organize any kind of rebellion too.

~~~
netsharc
I think the CCP knows that.

E.g. Animal Crossing wasn't officially for sale in China, but is now banned:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52269671](https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52269671)

------
neatze
But can it run Crysis?

------
PeterStuer
Slightly ot. But I have been trying unsuccessfully to buy Minecraft Java
edition for a friend. This has been extremely frustrating. The password on my
old Mojang account was no longer accepted. Password reset uses some insane
undocumented password complexity rule that I finally beat after using a 30+
character passphrase with letters caps special characters and numbers (plurals
mandatory). Ofc that phasphrase is then not accepted when actually trying to
log in. Tried Minecraft.net having the friend make an account there, but their
payment gateway is broken.

This is 2020. Ecommerce payments was solved decades ago. What gives?

